# Alaskan Yellow Cedar



## Greenacres2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Been buying wood here for a bit, but hadn’t posted anything. Been mostly bowl turning for the past year or so, but did this pen recently. It did well in a Pretty Wood Pen comp, thankfully I didn’t hurt it!!
Earl

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2022)

Not bad... not bad at all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 19, 2022)

That’s a beautiful pen you have there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2022)

Sweet! I would have never guessed yellow cedar.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2022)

Spectacular! Best Alaskan Yellow Cedar I’ve seen! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 19, 2022)

That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice kit selection to go with thay pretty wood.


----------



## Greenacres2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks all. Stabilized with cactus juice, was a bit punky. Hardware was an old Mirage roller ball, not certain if it’s still made. Shop may be warm enough to turn a bowl today!!
Earl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 20, 2022)

Nicely done.  
Lots of character in the piece of timber.
Les


----------



## Sataro (Apr 9, 2022)

Great looking pen! That wood grain really grabs your attention.


----------



## Greenacres2 (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks Billy, I’m grateful I didn’t mess it up!


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 15, 2022)

Who knew cedar was for more than roofs and closets!


----------

